# Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta?



## JettaTDI18 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, 
I have an 06 VW jetta. I've been thinking of getting an Ipod adaptor for my car. I've heard alot about doing this and that to the HU box, and this and that. Can anyone suggest one for me?
Thanks

















_Modified by JettaTDI18 at 5:24 AM 10-21-2007_


----------



## JettaTDI18 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (JettaTDI18)*

Why Isn't ANYONE REPLYING!!!!


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by JettaTDI18 at 2:08 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## JettaTDI18 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (JettaTDI18)*

Actually, Here's a better one.































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































::


----------



## JettaTDI18 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (JettaTDI18)*


----------



## blackbetty03 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (JettaTDI18)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2575469
http://www.enfig.com


----------



## JettaTDI18 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (blackbetty03)*

Thank you for actually replying to my post!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Any suggestions for an Ipod adaptor for my 06 Jetta? (JettaTDI18)*

Sorry it has been a long week. This is the interface that is best for your car.
Link To: Dice i-VW-R


----------

